# Trailinfo bzgl. Bäume, etc...



## Tobsn (12. April 2007)

Servus,

wollen am kommenden WE (14. und 15.04.) nach Freiburg Kandelhöhenweg und Schauinsland fahren.
Wie schaut es dort mit Schnee und rumliegenden Bäumen aus?

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## blackforest (12. April 2007)

Also letzte Woche war auf em Schauinsland noch zuviel Schnee um hochzufahren, runterfahren war teilweise auch schwer. Bei dem Wetter dürfte das aber deutlich besser geworden sein. Bäume liegen am Schauinsland nur noch wenige bzw. auf dem Trail zum Kybfelsen soviel ich weiß nur einer. 

Zum Kandel kann ich nix sagen, da war ich noch nicht.

Sodelle ich hab mal extra für euch ne Erkundungsfahrt auf en Schönberg gemacht. Der Schnee hat seit letzter Woche nochmal deutlich abgenommen. Nur in den schattigen Senken auf der Nordseite liegt so ab 1000m noch en bisle Schnee. Insgesamt also super Bedingungen für ne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (12. April 2007)

zur schneelage am kandel www.kandellifte.de am nordhang war letztes wochenende noch ca 20 cm sulziger schnee auf den trails, sollte aber mittlerweile weg sein, kann mich auch an kein unüberwindbares baumhindernis erinnern



viel spaß dann


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. April 2007)

Moin

Gemeinerweise liegen zwischen Rosskopf und Streckereck ein paar gemeine Bäume rum (Kandelhöhenweg). 
Sonst nix auffälliges 

MfG


----------



## make65 (13. April 2007)

Kandelhöhenweg ist fast völlig Baumfrei, nur auf dem letzten Stück zum Roßkopf hoch (von St. Peter aus) liegen an einer Stelle Bäume . Letztes WE war nur noch die ersten 100 hm ab Kandel in Richtung St. Peter-Rosskopf Schnee. Schauinsland will ich heute Nachmittag fahren, dürfte aber eigentlich auch schneefrei sein.

Gruss Martin


----------



## marc (13. April 2007)

wie ihr schon bemerkt habt: Titel wurde umbenannt (Schnee hat sich erledigt) da ich einen solchen Fred eh einstellen wollte. Bitte nur reine Infos posten, keine Diskussionen und Streitereien anfangen (werde ich sonst sofort löschen!)
Hier können alle nachlesen bezüglich der Trailverhältnisse wegen umgestürzter Bäume und ähnlichem...

...damit der Flow erhalten bleibt.


----------



## lengaijogi (13. April 2007)

Ich weiß ja, dass ich hier nur infos zur "baumlage" posten darf, habe aber bei einem outdoor ausrüster das passende werkzeug gefunden um abhilfe zu schaffen! das teil sollte in jeden rucksack und sogar in die werkzeugtasche passen:  Chain Saw Handsäge

http://www.woick.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=70000000_70700000_70704000&products_id=7925

ich werds mir demnächst besorgen und mal ausprobieren

> in order to keep the flow alive!


----------



## waldman (13. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Bitte nur reine Infos posten, keine Diskussionen und Streitereien anfangen (werde ich sonst sofort löschen!)



DEMOKRATIE  

marc du diktator  

hier noch ne info wegen bäumen,
rosskopf is seit langem mal wieder sehr geil zum fahren. auf unsrer standardstrecke liegt kein einziger baum mehr


----------



## blackforest (13. April 2007)

m... jetzt hab ich nicht mitbekommen wie die Streiterei weitergegangen ist. 

Und damit der post nicht so ganz sinnfrei ist:

Schönberg ist außer einer riesigen Buche (die liegt schon ewig da, ich glaub da muss mal en Sprung drauf!) komplett frei.


----------



## waldman (14. April 2007)

bin grad vom rappeneck (studentenwegle) zurück:

die bäume die da schon seit wochen, ja sogar monaten liegen sind immer noch da 
die bäume liegen im unteren teil bevor man auf das kurze stück breiten weg kommt. sind mindestens 5 bäume über die man klettern muss. 
war trotzdem ne feine abfahrt


----------



## Berggams (15. April 2007)

Kandel (Präsident Thoma Weg)

ist frei befahrbar und immernoch eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kijan (16. April 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> die bäume liegen im unteren teil bevor man auf das kurze stück breiten weg kommt. sind mindestens 5 bäume über die man klettern muss.
> war trotzdem ne feine abfahrt



Zum Stundentenweg: War gestern da, die Bäume liegen zwar noch, aber im Vergleich zu vor 2 Wochen gibt es deutliche Spuren von Sägeaktivitäten etc... es bessert sich! Ich rechne damit, dass der Weg bald wieder frei ist... 

P.S. Wollte's evtl. heute abend nochmal fahren...


----------



## waldman (16. April 2007)

zum studentenweg kann ich nur zustimmen.

schönberg war heute mal wieder ne wucht  
total trocken, hart und griffig. außerdem auch sonst einer der besten trails freiburgs (kurz aber extrem spasig und auch mal ein trail auf dem man jeden zentimeter federweg lieben wird den man dan berg hochgetragen hat  )  

leider hats mich im unteren teil geschmissen, aber alles ganz.


----------



## kijan (17. April 2007)

Sind heute vom Rossi zum Bombenloch runter - wer's noch nicht weiss: 

Im Waldstück direkt oberhalb des Lochs (etwas unterhalb des Teerwegs) liegt ein fetter Baum in einem steileren Stück des Singletrails, die Äste zeigen gemein in Trailrichtung...  

Also nicht allzu arg runterbolzen (es sei denn ihr habt richtig gute Bremsen!) bis der Baum weg ist...


----------



## kijan (25. April 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> zum studentenweg kann ich nur zustimmen.



*Der Studentenweg ist wieder mit flow fahrbar!!!! *
Sind gestern vom Rappeneck runter. Es liegen nur noch 1 Baumstamm und an einer anderen Stelle etwas Geäst. Unten raus liegt dann nichts mehr!


----------



## lengaijogi (25. April 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> zum studentenweg kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> schönberg war heute mal wieder ne wucht
> total trocken, hart und griffig. außerdem auch sonst einer der besten trails freiburgs (kurz aber extrem spasig und auch mal ein trail auf dem man jeden zentimeter federweg lieben wird den man dan berg hochgetragen hat



hey waldman,

hört sich gut an! ich wohne in hasslach, da liegt mir ja der schönberg sozusagen zu füßen. wo geht denn der trail lang? oder hast lust ihn mir mal zu zeigen? dann schick mir mal ne pm wenn de ihn das nächste mal fährst!

jogi


----------



## bähr83 (9. Mai 2007)

Auf dem Kandelhöhenweg zwischen Kirchentagsdenkmal und Rosskopf wird umgebaut.
Auf der Piste oberhalb des Schokoweges ist die Längsrinne teilweise zugeschüttet, dafür kommt  jetzt aller 50-100 Meter eine Querrinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kijan (12. Juni 2007)

Sind gestern den Studentenweg gefahren. Pfiffige Wanderer haben uns Biker mit Ihren Hunden  verwechselt und eine vielzahl von Ästen und Baumstämmen auf den Trail gelegt...  Wir haben die größten und hinderlichsten davon wieder an Ihren Platz in den Wald berfördert... die kleinen liegen noch und peppen den Trail fast noch etwas auf, da man genauer schauen muss, wo man langfährt...    manche Wanderer sind doch sehr kreative Leute 

Also aufpassen, wenn Ihr da runterblast wie sonst was...


----------



## bähr83 (15. Juni 2007)

15.6.:
War auf dem Rosskopf. Alle Wege wurden zu Bächen umgebaut.
Habe mit kleidern geduscht.


----------



## matou (9. Juli 2007)

Weiß nicht obs schon geschrieben wurde...

Auf dem E1 bei Bad Herrenalb - zwischen Weithausplatz und Hahnenfalzhütte - liegen auf dem Trail vor der Hahnenfalzhütte drei Bäume über den Weg - alles jedoch umfahrbar.

Gruss René


----------



## mangolassi (28. Oktober 2007)

Ist in letzter Zeit mal jemand die Kappler Wand runter? Ich hab da heute ein Stück Weg vermisst. Auf einmal stand ich mitten im Wald. So oberhalb der Stelle, wo immer die Baustelle an  der FAB war, also relativ weit unten schon. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich nur verpeilt war, weil ich meine Brille letzte Woche kaputt gemacht  habe und ne Fliege im Auge hatte. Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## marc (29. Oktober 2007)

Da fehlt der Weg schon ne Zeit lang. Einfach weiter fahren der kommt dann wieder. (Falls wir dieselbe Stelle meinen. Geht vorher bissl durch ein Rinnsal inner Linkskurve).
Sonst gilt: Runter gehts immer


----------



## mangolassi (5. Dezember 2007)

Bin heute mal den Achterbahn-Schokoladenweg-Klassiker vom Rossi runter (der wird ja total vernachlässigt), da ist alles frei. Auf dem ersten Sprung lagen ein paar Äste, ich hab ja eh Putzdienst die Woche.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2008)

Der Ungeheurklamm Trail  (UNtergrombach) ist auf der ersten Hälfte noch nicht befahrbar....noch zuviel Schlagraum und Bäume im Weg


----------



## kopfnikka67 (2. März 2008)

Vom Kohlerhau her kommend sind auf dem Kybfelsentrail beim Felsen kurz nach dem Einstieg 5-6 Bäume entwurzelt.
Trail ist unpassierbar!!!
Uwe


----------



## speiche (8. März 2008)

trail ist wieder passierbar nachdem heut ein biker-kollege samt werkzeug die bäume beiseite geschafft hat


----------



## mr.impossible (18. März 2008)

waren samstag aufm studiweg, viel holz

kann man drübertragen aber der rechte flow will nicht aufkommen, ist doch einiges was da querliegt im mittelteil


mischa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (18. März 2008)

die passage zwischen schauinsland und kybbfelsen ist wieder komplett baumfrei


----------



## heat (25. März 2008)

War heute aufm Wattkopf, bin den Strommasten DH gefahren. 

Der Abschnitt nach dem Anlieger und dem "neuen" Kicker ist komplett zugelegt mit unzähligen Baumstämmen, Ästen und so weiter. Ich war schwer entsetzt als ich das gesehen habe. Sogar die B-Linie da hat man zugelegt. Es sind wirklich nicht nur 10 Stämme oder so sondern wirklich der komplette Abschnitt ist vollgepackt mit Ästen.


----------



## ironalex (31. März 2008)

So Wattkopf-DH ist wieder frei, auf Sektion 3 und 4 lagen sicher weit über 100 Äste und Stämme rum. 
Wer ist eigentlich so krank und macht sich eine solche Arbeit um einen Weg ein bisserl zuzulegen?


----------



## matou (31. März 2008)

Na, toll scheint jetzt in eine Regelmäßigkeit zu verfallen!
Waren am Sa Abend am SMDH - da war alles noch weitestgehend frei - Gestern NaMi scheinbar auch noch....


----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Der Ungeheurklamm Trail  (UNtergrombach) ist auf der ersten Hälfte noch nicht befahrbar....noch zuviel Schlagraum und Bäume im Weg




Es liegen noch 2 Fette Bäume im Weg etwa erstes Drittel vom Trail ansonst ist der Trail frei


----------



## marc (20. April 2008)

Studentenweg vom Rappeneck:

Nach dem ersten Überqueren vom Forstweg liegen einige Bäume auf dem Weg. Danach ist wieder frei.


----------



## Redshred (20. April 2008)

Hallo 
vom Sohlacker nach Kappel (der singletrail der direkt am Grillplatz Richtung Osten losgeht)ist nach 500m  bzw 30 m vor dem ersten Querweg ein 40 cm breiter  und genau so tiefer graben , er ist so gut wie nicht zu sehen!!!


----------



## marc (6. Mai 2008)

Studentenweg vom Rappeneck runter.

Vorsicht!!! Liegen , bzw lagen mehrere Baumstämme quer übern Weg. Was ich bewegen konnte hab ich weggeräumt. Sind aber noch einige. (Ist momentan wieder Aggro-Wander-Tag?)  *kopfschüttel*


----------



## kijan (6. Mai 2008)

Auf dem Studentenweg liegt doch fast immer was...
Angemessen fahren! Ich hatte letztens den Eindruck, dass auch viel Kleinholz von den Holzern liegen gelassen wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (6. Mai 2008)

sonntag abend war der studentenweg noch komplett frei (bis auf einen grossen baum)


----------



## kijan (6. Mai 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> sonntag abend war der studentenweg noch komplett frei (bis auf einen grossen baum)



Oh, dann haben die in den letzten Wochen ja tatsächlich den Kleinscheiss weggeräumt....  Muss da mal wieder hoch diese Woche!
Bis der besagte Baum wegkommt, dauert's wohl etwas bei der Größe...


----------



## iTom (5. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Es liegen noch 2 Fette Bäume im Weg etwa erstes Drittel vom Trail ansonst ist der Trail frei



Weg Von Weingarten ausbetrachtet in Richtung Ungeheuerklamm.

Baumstämme sind immer noch vorhanden, bin am Samstag dort vorbeigekommen

Es gab allerdings schon ein paar sinnlose Versuche den einen Baum zu beseitigen. Von 80cm Durchmesser hat irgendeine(r) bereits 5cm herausgeschlagen. Von April bis jetzt 5cm. Kann also noch dauern


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. September 2008)

Einer der Baumstämme kann umfahren werden, der andere erfordert entweder eine richtig gute Bunnyhop-Technik oder aber Kraft genug das Rad darüber zu heben


----------



## iTom (7. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Weg Von Weingarten ausbetrachtet in Richtung Ungeheuerklamm.
> 
> Baumstämme sind immer noch vorhanden, bin am Samstag dort vorbeigekommen
> 
> Es gab allerdings schon ein paar sinnlose Versuche den einen Baum zu beseitigen. Von 80cm Durchmesser hat irgendeine(r) bereits 5cm herausgeschlagen. Von April bis jetzt 5cm. Kann also noch dauern



Ist wieder komplett fahrbar. Nix mit Riesenbunnyhop.


----------



## andi1969 (16. November 2008)

*An der Ungeheureschlucht liegt wieder ein Baum im Weg, den irgendwelch Scherzkekse genau auf den Trail abgelegt haben und zwischen Weingarten und Untergrombach sind Baumfällarbeiten im gange also aufpassen WALDWEGE ZUM TEIL NICHT BEFAHRBARso und im Bereich Kaserne gehts demnächst auch mit Fällen los.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (21. Dezember 2008)

hat irgendjemand infos über die derzeitige befahrbarkeit der trail bzgl schnee, schneebruch und matsch?


----------



## FaceGrind (26. Dezember 2008)

so, war heute mal wieder aufm rossi-trail unterwegs.der wind hat da einige bäume umgeschubst.bei den ersten dreien hab ich noch äste weggeräumt, dann wurde es mir aber zuviel..
also..bäume liegen..

..oberhalb von der ersten großen kreuzung, kurz nach dem geraden stück
..auf dem forstweg kurz nach der kapelle.ist ziemlich schwer zu umgehen dort

wenn jemand in nächster zeit aufm trail unterwegs ist, vielleicht einfach handsäge mitnehmen und schauen was machbar ist


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (26. Dezember 2008)

jope war auch da, die ersten 2 inner 2. Hälfte des ersten Drittels kann man umfahren bzw. umschieben. Aber der nach der Kapelle is nich zu umfahren -__-


----------



## FaceGrind (26. Dezember 2008)

cube_bcr_twilit schrieb:


> jope war auch da, die ersten 2 inner 2. Hälfte des ersten Drittels kann man umfahren bzw. umschieben. Aber der nach der Kapelle is nich zu umfahren -__-



doch.geht.macht aber wenig spaß


----------



## torpedotom (26. Dezember 2008)

war letzte woche kypfelsen da hatte es noch harschigen schnee und ein paar umgewehte kleiner bäume ab Brombergsattel gelbe Raute, heute wars absolut schnee und matschfrei mit hartem griffigen boden, die Bäume sind weg dafür hats auf der 2ten sektion nach dem brombergsattel 3 bäume auf 25 m umgeweht,,,bissle klettern dann passt des...aber für winter bombastische verhätnisse


----------



## waldman (21. Januar 2009)

war heut aufm rappeneck:
auf dem weg vom kybbfelsen zur kappler wand liegen viele Bäume quer. Man kann aber überall unten durch oder oben drüber.

ab der Rampe bei der Kapplerwand liegt Schnee. Oben aufm Rappeneck dann fester Altschnee mit 2cm Pulver drauf.
Macht super Spaß zum Kurven fahren und driften (ich musste mehrmals die wiese wieder hoch schieben um nochmal runter zu fahren)
Der Studentenweg ist komplett frei von Bäumen. Der Schnee der drauf liegt ist fest und griffig. Also top befahrbar.


-Na hab ich alle neidisch gemacht-


----------



## FaceGrind (21. Januar 2009)

..na toll^^


----------



## Schafschützer (30. Januar 2009)

Die Wege um die Blosenkopfkapelle oberhalb von Kappelrodeck sind wegen der umgestürzten Bäume noch nicht wieder befahrbar.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Februar 2009)

*So der Raum Bruchsal ist auch wieder fällig....

Letztes Drittel vom Tom Tom Trail liegt eine komplette Baumkrone im Weg ( Sturmschaden)und in der Fallrinne auf dem ersten Drittel liegt ein Baumstamm...Hangtrail bzw. fast alle Trails am Eichelberg sind mit Ästen voll vom Sturm am Dienstag.*


----------



## mightyknuuut (12. März 2009)

hallo an die freiburger!
weiß jemand von euch, wie es auf den wegen oben im wald aussieht? so im bereich kybfelsen? geht das schon wieder oder ists da noch verschneit?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lengaijogi (12. März 2009)

die nordflanke des kybfelsen ist noch verschneit, also wenn du den erdbienenweg ohne schnee fahren willst musst du noch ein paar tage warten!


----------



## don-guido (12. März 2009)

war eben oben und bin leider über den Eselsbackenweg/Sohlacker hochgefahren. Nach ner halben Stunde tragen weiß ich wieder wie schwer ein SX ist! die blaue runter in die Stadt ist wieder ok!


----------



## waldman (13. März 2009)

auf den oberen paar höhenmeter des rosskopf liegen noch gut 30cm alter nasse pappschnee. es gibt aber auf dem waldweg der von hinten hoch geht ne dicke traktorspur in der man gut schieben kann.
runter gehts sobald es steiler wird


----------



## opossumjaeger (16. März 2009)

Hi,

neueste Trailinfo Richtung Schauinsland. Wir sind gestern ab 800 m durch Schnee gestapft, ab 850 m alles dicht und nicht fahrbahr. Aber Sohlacker, Kybfelsen und blaue Raute abwärts schneefrei und griffig.


----------



## Jack22001 (16. März 2009)

Hey Danke für die Info. letzte Woche bin ich am Sohlacker noch durch teils 30cm Schnee gestapft - bergab gings aber gut  Gruss jack22001



opossumjaeger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> neueste Trailinfo Richtung Schauinsland. Wir sind gestern ab 800 m durch Schnee gestapft, ab 850 m alles dicht und nicht fahrbahr. Aber Sohlacker, Kybfelsen und blaue Raute abwärts schneefrei und griffig.


----------



## Frobozz (21. März 2009)

Letzten Sonntag hab ich versucht den Kandelhöhenweg via Rossi nach St. Peter zu fahren... was soll ich sagen, am Flaunser war Schluss. Hab das Bike nur noch über querliegende Bäume gezerrt und dann entnervt aufgegeben (ich wollte ja fahren und nicht klettern). Der Schnee der dort noch reichlich liegt hat die Sache auch nicht erleichtert...


----------



## cruiser007 (24. März 2009)

die Strecke bin ich letzten Sonntag genau andersrum gefahren...
das war nicht schön um flaumser rum hat man kein Spaß...
viel zu viele Bäume und fast Kniehöhe Schnee...

Gruß


----------



## Joerg_1969 (31. März 2009)

Die Einfahrt zur Ungeheuerklamm ist zu und im weiteren Verlauf (nach den 2 schon lange querliegenden Stämmen) liegen 2 bis 3 komplette Bäume auf dem Trail und sind recht umständlich zu umfahren. Die kleine Brücke im Anschluß dürfte auch schwierig zu überqueren sein, da in der Anfahrt auch viel Zeuch liegt.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. April 2009)

Die Zufahrt zur Ungeheuerklamm ist wieder offen, aber die zwei Bäumen liegen immer noch. Am Besten umgeht man sie links, rechts ist das Gestrüpp ziemlich dicht.

Auf der Umfahrung (Waldautobahn) liegt auch ein Baum quer.

Der Michaels- und Eichelberg sind weitestgehend frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyknuuut (10. April 2009)

die blaue raute vom kybfelsen richtung schauinsland ist nicht vollständig frei. vom kybfelsen runter zu diesem größeren rastplatz, wo man wieder auf die gelbe raute trifft kein problem. dann kann man noch einen abschnitt die blaue raute weiter, ich glaube bis kohlerau. weiß nichtmehr genau wie das heißt. dort trifft man dann wieder auf die gelbe raute. richtung schauinsland wird der trail dann wohl richtig eklig und auch noch verschneit. vorher liegen aber auch schon so an 5 verschiedenen stellen bäume quer.

von kohlerau (?) abwärts richtung kappel (gößtenteils großer forstweg) ist der weg zwischendrin auch wegen forstarbeiten gesperrt. heute kein problem, weil feiertag, hab aber keine ahnung wies da unter der woche aussieht. die sollten da aber nichtmehr so lange brauchen, sah schon recht fortgeschritten aus.


war das kohlerau wo ich war? wird zeit dass ich mir ne schauinslandkarte o.ä. kauf. habt ihr da empfehlungen?

gruß


----------



## MO_Thor (16. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern es jemanden interessiert/betrifft, aber der Schönberg liegt anscheinend seit Monaten voll umgestürzter Bäume.
Der Schönbergrandweg ist ca. 300m vor der Abfahrt nach Wittnau von zwei Baumkronen komplett versperrt. Um den einen haben Wanderer/Biker schon eine Umgehung getrampelt, der andere scheint noch verwurzelt, weil er hübsch grün aussieht.
Eine der Abfahrten vom Gipfel (die, auf der ohnehin schon ein Baumstamm lag) wurde mit einer weiteren Baumkrone verhübscht. Heute war meine erste längere Ausfahrt nach knapp 5 Monaten Pause, also falls ich hier altbackenes von mir gebe: Bitte um Nachsicht 

PS.: welches Forstamt muss ich um Räumung beten?


----------



## torpedotom (20. April 2009)

Jo auf das Flaunser überraschungsparket bin ich auch gestoßenen, dabei war es groß angeschriebenen wollt ich aber  wieder mal net glauben und dacht son paar äste halten mich net auf, aber nach 20 min klettern mitm Rad hat ich meine ersten Wutanfall, naja paar tannenzapfen verfluchen, aufstampfen und weiterklettern, war aber ansonsten nice tour,,,gibts da irgeteine umfahrung drum rum ??


----------



## alex76 (25. April 2009)

torpedotom schrieb:


> Jo auf das Flaunser überraschungsparket bin ich auch gestoßenen, dabei war es groß angeschriebenen wollt ich aber  wieder mal net glauben und dacht son paar äste halten mich net auf, aber nach 20 min klettern mitm Rad hat ich meine ersten Wutanfall, naja paar tannenzapfen verfluchen, aufstampfen und weiterklettern, war aber ansonsten nice tour,,,gibts da irgeteine umfahrung drum rum ??



...war mittlerweile noch mal jemand am Flaunser bzw. kennt den aktuellen Zustand der Wege?


----------



## Deleted 114060 (27. April 2009)

Kein Durchkommen, waren gestern von St. Peter in Richtung Flaunser unterwegs. Mussten abfahren in Richtung Eschbach.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (28. April 2009)

Anthem schrieb:


> Kein Durchkommen, waren gestern von St. Peter in Richtung Flaunser unterwegs. Mussten abfahren in Richtung Eschbach.



Gibt es eine Umfahrung der Flaunser-Stück (habe mich neulich auch durchgekämpft...)?

Vom Rosskopf kommend muss man doch irgendwann links steil hoch, da wo das Absperrband mit dem Flaunserhinweis kommt. 
Wo kommt man denn raus, wenn man nicht dort links steil hoch fährt, sondern auf dem breiten, leicht abschüssigen Hauptweg?
Bin den noch nie weitergefahren, aber kann man den nicht ein Stück fahren und später wieder auf den Kandelhöhenweg einbiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (29. April 2009)

...ich kopier jetzt einfach mal die Aussage aus nem anderen thread hier rein:



kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Heute mit Regina gesprochen, ausser ein paar Ästen soll alles frei sein beim Flaunser!
> Also könnt ihr wieder dort cruisen!
> 
> Uwe


----------



## Frobozz (30. April 2009)

Aufgrund dieser Aussage werde ich morgen die Strecke fahren und *wehe* die Äste entpuppen sich als dicke Baumstämme 

Frob


----------



## Peter Freiburg (30. April 2009)

Frobozz schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieser Aussage werde ich morgen die Strecke fahren und *wehe* die Äste entpuppen sich als dicke Baumstämme
> 
> Frob



fährst du morgens? Dann bitte gleich hier reinschreiben wie es war, will am Nachmittag fahren .

Kennt denn jemand eine Umfahrung des Flaunser-Stücks, falls es da doch noch wüst aussieht?

Tausend Dank schon mal
Gruss
Peter


----------



## Frobozz (30. April 2009)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:


> fährst du morgens? Dann bitte gleich hier reinschreiben wie es war, will am Nachmittag fahren .



Ja ich fahre am Morgen und würde auch gerne im Anschluss darüber berichten, aber ich fahre zu einer Hütte OHNE INTERNET und BLEIBE dort... könnte höchstens eine Email/SMS übers Handy schicken.

Frob


----------



## Peter Freiburg (30. April 2009)

Frobozz schrieb:


> Ja ich fahre am Morgen und würde auch gerne im Anschluss darüber berichten, aber ich fahre zu einer Hütte OHNE INTERNET und BLEIBE dort... könnte höchstens eine Email/SMS übers Handy schicken.
> 
> Frob



wäre natürlich super nett. habe dir eine pm mit email u. handy geschrieben. würde dann die info auch gleich hier weitergeben.
gruss
peter


----------



## Peter Freiburg (4. Mai 2009)

Lt. Frobozz war der Flaunser am 1. Mai frei. Sollte also wieder passierbar sein.
Sorry, bin nicht früher dazu gekommen, diese Info weiterzugeben.
Gruss
peter


----------



## Frobozz (4. Mai 2009)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:


> Lt. Frobozz war der Flaunser am 1. Mai frei. Sollte also wieder passierbar sein.



So ist es!

... und das Bierzelt samt Blaskapelle ist hoffentlich auch wieder vom Streckereck verschwunden!

Frob.


----------



## Nerve77 (17. Mai 2009)

Kurze Frage an die Freiburger: Ist die blaue Raute vom Kandel Richtung Denzlingen ("Präsident-Thoma-Weg" glaub ich) frei? Bin übernächstes WE in Heuweiler und wollte einwenig mich austoben. 

Danke.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2009)

hi, war vor paar wochen da unterwegs und da waren noch ein paar bäume quer übern weg. ich glaube weniger, dass sich das mittlerweile geändert hat. 
aber mit ein bisschen klettern ist das kein problem.  bin vllt nächstes wochenende nochmal da, dann kann ich au genaueres sagen.

edit: wie siehts denn momentan am schauinsland richtung kybfelsen aus?


----------



## Nerve77 (17. Mai 2009)

Danke, gibts da eigendlich was spassiges Richtung Waldkirch runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2009)

Auf dem Trail an der Kaserne (E-Berg) liegt ein Bäumchen quer. Also aufbasse beim "Runterbügeln"...


----------



## Redshred (23. Juni 2009)

Es scheint so als gäbe es in Freiburg immer neue Herausforderungen !!!!!!!!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FaceGrind (24. Juni 2009)

redshred schrieb:


> es scheint so als gäbe es in freiburg immer neue herausforderungen !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeeeha


----------



## waldman (24. Juni 2009)

offizieller lakejump spot


----------



## Lappi (8. August 2009)

Hab ich noch garnicht gesehen ... war entweder immer zu schnell oder von der anderen Seite steht kein so ein Schild ...
Wer wohl als erstes den Sprung über die Dreisam schafft ??? .. Ist ja sozusagen behördlich genehmigt


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. August 2009)

Redshred schrieb:


> Es scheint so als gäbe es in Freiburg immer neue Herausforderungen !!!!!!!!!



Du wirst lachen, letzten Montag, mittags hat da tatsächlich eine das Schild beachtet und den Freiflug gemacht!!!!!!!
Das lustige war, Sie kam von oben und war so hingerissen vom Schild, den Blick darauf konzentriert, so das Sie gar nicht mehr ganz um die Ecke wollte


----------



## make65 (1. September 2009)

Der Damenpfad vom Kandel runter ist endlich wieder frei


----------



## bergling (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo! 

Wie ist denn die aktuelle Schneelage auf den Trails? Wie hoch kann man fahren (Rossi, Kybfelsen, Schauinsland...). 

Bin gerade im Norden und überlege, ob es sich lohnt, zwecks biketouren wieder nach Freiburg zu kommen... 

Vielen Dank für aktuelle Lageberichte

Bergling


----------



## make65 (26. Dezember 2009)

Rossi ist schneefrei, Kybfelsen dürfte auch kein Problem sein. Wie's weiter oben aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergling (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 

kann jemand etwas zur aktuellen Schneelage am Rosskopf oder Kypfelsen sagen? Ist etwa die Borderline ab der Kapelle befahrbar/ kommt man auf Forstwegen bis zur Kapelle? 

Danke! 

Gruß Bergling


----------



## Mudge (23. Februar 2010)

bergling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann jemand etwas zur aktuellen Schneelage am Rosskopf oder Kypfelsen sagen? Ist etwa die Borderline ab der Kapelle befahrbar/ kommt man auf Forstwegen bis zur Kapelle?
> 
> ...


 
Würd mich auch interessieren. Zum WE könnts ja klappen mit Schneefreiheit bis zu ner bestimmten Höhe. Wie schauts mit Kandelhöhenweg, Schaui-Trails usw. aus?


----------



## bergling (23. Februar 2010)

Also, Rosskopf ist weitgehend schneefrei, aber sehr schlammig. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Kandelhöhenweg vom Rossi aus auch geht... 

Wie es weiter oben aussieht, weiss ich nicht


----------



## mightyknuuut (23. Februar 2010)

war heute vor dem regen (so zwischen 12 und 14 uhr) aufm kybfelsen oben. war ziemlich windig und ab der schutzhütte mit der steilen S kurve aufwärts gabs doch relativ oft eisflächen. alles in allem aber relativ gut fahrbar, wenns heute nacht nicht friert sollte es noch besser werden. regen ist ja zum auftauen so mit das beste...


----------



## Mudge (24. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön, dann bin ich wohl am Samstag in Freiburg. Mal testen, wie weit man den Schaui hochkommt. Mit den richtigen Reifen wirds schon gehn


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2010)

*Aufpassen im Ungeheuerklammtrail haben sichs wieder zwei Bäume auf dem Trail gemütlich gemacht...leider nicht umfahrbar...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (4. Juli 2010)

*55 Rettungspunkte erleichtern das Auffinden Verunglückter im Freiburger Stadtwald*
http://www.freiburg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1225750_l1/index.html


----------



## mightyknuuut (5. Juli 2010)

bei interesse kann ich ne karte mit allen punkten und gps koordinaten zur verfügung stellen. das netz ist aber nicht so eng, wie man es sich wünschen würde...

ist mehr für forstarbeiter als für hobbysportler gedacht.


----------



## bergling (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo! 

Ich habe Interesse an so einer Karte mit den Rettungspunkten! 

Gruß Bergling


----------



## deathmetalex (18. Juli 2010)

Zwischen Kohlerhau und Solacker am Schauinsland liegen mehrere Bäume auf dem Weg. Nicht ganz ungefährlich das Rad drüber zu kriegen.


----------



## Heili (20. Juli 2010)

Aufm SMDH in Ettlingen lagen vor ein paar Tagen etwa Unterarm Dicke Äste auf  Weg. 
Allerdings nicht zufällig sondern so platzliert das man sie nicht sieht...
Echte Idioten. Wäre ich nicht zufällig davor einen Platten gekriegt war ich bös gestürzt...


----------



## Sven Freiburg (21. Juli 2010)

Ergänzung Kohlerhau:

Der Weg/Trail blaue Raute vom Kohlerhau zum Sohlacker war vorgestern komplett wegen Waldarbeiten gesperrt !


----------



## Redshred (1. August 2010)

> Der Weg/Trail blaue Raute vom Kohlerhau zum Sohlacker war vorgestern komplett wegen Waldarbeiten gesperrt !


haltet euch dran ist wirklich kein durchkommen!!!!

und nächste woche hats 50 000 Rotsocken im wald
http://www.deutscherwandertag2010.de/text/3/de/deutscher-wandertag.html


----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. August 2010)

Frage an die Freiburger: Ist die Kapplerwand offen bzw wieder fahrbar ?


----------



## deathmetalex (5. August 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Frage an die Freiburger: Ist die Kapplerwand offen bzw wieder fahrbar ?



Nein, leider nicht. Ich denke das die auch gesperrt bleiben wird


----------



## Mr.Beasto (9. August 2010)

Soon Mist ! Dann lohnt der schainsland nichmehr wirklich ! Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Queen (11. August 2010)

Hi, ich war am WE auf dem Rappeneck (hoch über den Höhenweg ab Sohlacker), da war die Kappler Wand zwar wg. Waldarbeiten gesperrt, aber die Waldarbeiten waren unterhalb vom Höhenweg und es lagen nur 2 oder 3 Bäume quer, allerdings ist teilweise der Weg abgerutscht - haben die echt gut hingekriegt!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (11. August 2010)

Ja diese Waldarbeiter können so richtig was ! Amateure !  Muss mir das wohl nächste Woche mal selber anschaun ! Ansonsten Kandel ! Wie immer !


----------



## deathmetalex (12. August 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> Hi, ich war am WE auf dem Rappeneck (hoch über den Höhenweg ab Sohlacker), da war die Kappler Wand zwar wg. Waldarbeiten gesperrt, aber die Waldarbeiten waren unterhalb vom Höhenweg und es lagen nur 2 oder 3 Bäume quer, allerdings ist teilweise der Weg abgerutscht - haben die echt gut hingekriegt!



Grübbel, biste sicher das das die Kappler Wand ist ?


----------



## waldman (12. August 2010)

Kappler Wand liegt komplett voll mit Geäst etc. und zwar fast überall. Absolut unfahrbar und auch von hand nicht mehr zu ändern. 

Der Weg wurde geschlossen weil dort offiziell gar keiner war. Schad um die Abfahrt, aber da wird sich wohl nix mehr dran ändern.
Hatte damals mit dem zuständigen Förster telefoniert und bin auf eine deutlich ablehnende Haltung gestoßen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. August 2010)

Sch..... ! So verliert der Schainsland wohl seine schönste Strecke ! Und die standartabfahrt iss ja Wanderland !


----------



## Mudge (13. August 2010)

Kohlerbau? Die blaue Raute wo es an der einer Hütte wieder hoch aufn Kybfelsen geht?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (13. August 2010)

Ne die Kapplerwand war rechts unterhalb des Turmes ! Ging an einem Bänkchen kurz vor der Wetterstation in den Wald ! Später traf man wieder auf die blaue Raute richtung Kypf.. !


----------



## deathmetalex (13. August 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Ne die Kapplerwand war rechts unterhalb des Turmes ! Ging an einem Bänkchen kurz vor der Wetterstation in den Wald ! Später traf man wieder auf die blaue Raute richtung Kypf.. !



Jupp, ganz genau da!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (14. August 2010)

Gibt es als alternative noch den Trail nach dem Sonnenobser runter zum Jugendheim Schauinsland ? Bzw ist der frei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (14. August 2010)

Hinter dem sonnenobservatorium geht auch noch nen Weg links runter. Es ist aber nen grosser Forstweg. Er kreutzt dann den Trail. Keine besonders gute Álternative.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (14. August 2010)

Scheintso als wär der Schauinsland wirklich gestrichen ! dann gabs noch einen kurz vorm Rappeneck der ebenfalls links runter ging !? 
Dann noch zum Kandel ! Dort liegen aufm Präsi unterhalb des Luser immernoch zwei Bäume aufm weg ! Schon seit bald zwei Jahren ! Wer Inhaber einer Kettensäge ist ?! Würde helfen !


----------



## Zep2008 (15. August 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Würde helfen !



dann können wir auch gleich den neuen Baum unter dem Schloßwaldeck beseitigen, ist mir schon lange ein Dorn im Auge.
Wie ist es am Montag 19:00Uhr Eingang Suggental (Parkplatz Hotel Bad Suggental)?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. August 2010)

Hab Nachtdienst ! Dienstag würd gehn ! Du hast ne M-Säge ?


----------



## Sven Freiburg (25. August 2010)

Gute Nachricht:

blaue Raute vom Kohlerhau zum Sohlacker ist wieder frei


----------



## sap (28. August 2010)

nicht direkt schauinsland, aber von unterhalb der holzschlägermatte gibt es auch lohnenswerte trails. bis dort hin halt die downinsland-roller-strecke, dort wo die roller-strecke kurz neben dem haus rauskommt, nebendran die teerstraße aufn schaui is, dort dann ein stück die forstautobahn richtung wiehre hinter und dann irgendwann links ab, glaube es ist die gelbe raute. kann man dann in verschiedener konstellation vollenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (7. September 2010)

Nochmal dankeschön an zep ! Die Bäume sind endlich weg !


----------



## DH-Queen (8. September 2010)

Ähm, ich will mich ja nicht einmischen und Du kennst bestimmt mehr Wege als ich, aber was ist denn mit dem, der hinter der Bergstation runtergeht? Den fand ich eigentlich immer ganz schön, kreuzt nachher öfter mal die Straße und auch kurz die Rollerstrecke, ist aber ein eigener Trail, der nachher in den von der Mittelstation übergeht. Angeblich, falls man richtig abbiegt, kann man dann wohl noch beim Sohlacker rauskommen, hab ich aber noch nie geschafft, normalerweiser geht er dann bis zur Talstation... nur so als Tipp am Rande


----------



## Mr.Beasto (10. September 2010)

Richtig man kann dort über den Stäblefelsen fahrn und kurz später dann entweder kipfelsen oder gondel usw abbiegen ! Leider iss der etwas Wanderer verseucht ! Nicht das ich nich brems und nett grüße, bedanke ...usw aber sinn immernoch viele militante Rotsocken drunter ..... ! Aber eigentlich gehts hier ja um Bäume usw ! Deshalb aufm Trail von der Wilhelmerhütte runter ins w-tal liegt im oberen Abschnitt noch einer im weg !


----------



## Norganic (11. September 2010)

neuer baum liegt in brusthöhe auf em rappeneck kurz vorm schlammi. hat meinen kumpel ordentlich zerissen. also vorsicht. iss echt gefährlich das ding


----------



## BiNkZ (11. September 2010)

Voll reingescheppert?


----------



## Redshred (10. Oktober 2010)

07.10.2010 WaldbÃ¶den unterhalb des Schauinslands werden gekalkt

Zwei Wochen lang, vom 11. bis 22. Oktober, wird das Forstamt auf rund 350 Hektar FlÃ¤che unterhalb des Schauinslands ein ungewÃ¶hnliches Projekt starten: Mit einem Helikopter wird bodenfeuchter Kalk Ã¼ber dem Wald ausgebracht. Bodenfeucht deswegen, weil er weniger Staub entwickelt.

Anlass fÃ¼r die Aktion ist die starke SÃ¤urebelastung in den WaldbÃ¶den. In den vergangenen Jahrzehnten hat sich die SÃ¤urebelastung in den WaldbÃ¶den drastisch erhÃ¶ht. Die Auswirkungen: die Funktion der WaldbÃ¶den sind massiv gestÃ¶rt und die Versorgung der BÃ¤ume mit Wasser und mit NÃ¤hrstoffen leidet dabei genauso wie die Funktion des Waldbodens als Wasserfilter. 

Gekalkt werden die Bereiche des Stadtwaldes, die von der SÃ¤urebelastung besonders betroffen sind: Die Hochlagen oberhalb von Horben und Kappel bis zum Freiburger Hausberg, dem Schauinsland. Drei Tonnen Kalk je Hektar â das sind knapp 1000 Tonnen Kalk insgesamt - bringt der Hubschrauber aus, der Stoff gelangt in den Waldboden und kann dort die konzentrierten SÃ¤uren abpuffern.


http://www.freiburg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1230587_l1/index.html


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Oktober 2010)

Bäume ,nichts als Bäume auf den Trails ! Rund um EM machen die Forstarbeiter ernst ! Also Achtung aufm Ankeleweg runter zum Wöple ! gegen ende morscher Baum nicht umfahrbar ! Und ganz wichtig fast alle Sprünge wurden malwieder etwas geschröpft ! Hab mal wieder Hand angelegt und etwas repariert ! Wenn ich den erwisch!!!!! Ebenso aufm 4Burgenweg runter nach Landeck !  3 Bäume hintereinander gibts aufm Linienweg in Waldkirch ! Gleich am einstieg ! und später aufm trail haben mal wieder ein paar ganz nette , große Stöcke in den Weg gelegt ! man man man !!!!


----------



## Eike. (20. Oktober 2010)

Das wird die nächsten Wochen noch so weiter gehen. Der deutsche Wald ist überwiegend bewirtschaftet und zur Zeit ist Holzeinschlag Saison. Die Bäume die da vorrübergehend auf den Wegen liegen stören mich erheblich weniger als die üblen Fahrrinnen die die Harvester oft hinterlassen.


----------



## Zep2008 (20. Oktober 2010)

da gibt es dann noch ein Problem


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach wie nett ! Na biss zum Woe wirds wohl kaum liegen bleiben ! Laut Wetterbericht ........... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switcher (21. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das wird die nächsten Wochen noch so weiter gehen. Der deutsche Wald ist überwiegend bewirtschaftet und zur Zeit ist Holzeinschlag Saison. Die Bäume die da vorrübergehend auf den Wegen liegen stören mich erheblich weniger als die üblen Fahrrinnen die die Harvester oft hinterlassen.



Die aufgewühlte Erde lässt sich doch prima weiterverarbeiten, dann muss man schon nicht so weit schleppen. Sch.. wird`s halt wenn jetzt alles anfriert.


----------



## Heili (21. November 2010)

Achwas, auf der eingefrorenen aufgewühlten Erde hat man super Grip.


----------



## bergling (11. Februar 2011)

wie ist denn die schnee/eis/matschlage auf den kandelabfahrten? Präs. Thoma Weg/Damenpfad frei? 

Gruß bergling


----------



## Zep2008 (11. Februar 2011)

bis auf 800m, Kranzkopf, kein Problem. Höher war ich gestern abend nicht.


----------



## aufgehts (11. Februar 2011)

weiter oben ist der boden noch nicht komplett aufgetaut.
daher ziemlicher matsch als auflage.
das sollte sich aber in den nächsten tagen,
solange es nicht regnet, ändern.
südseite,richtung glottertal müsste es besser sein.


----------



## mightyknuuut (11. Februar 2011)

http://www.kandellifte.de/
da gibts tolle webcams.
ich war am dienstag oben, allerdings nicht radeln, sondern nur in der sonne rumsitzen. von daher weiß ich nicht, wie es richtung thomahütte und so aussieht. oben, auf den wiesen, war aber noch ordentlich schnee. auch auf der südseite.
kybfelsen (~850m) war aber schon am montag komplett frei, auch an den schattigen stellen. wird am kandel ja ähnlich sein.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (11. Februar 2011)

forstarbeiten unterhalb des großen kandelfelsen ! Ab der zweiten forststraßenüberquerung dann aber frei und nur noch sporadisch schnee ! Präsi ist komplett frei ab thomashütte von der pyramide oben noch etwas schnee aber machbar !


----------



## aufgehts (11. Februar 2011)

auch am hörnliberg sind forstarbeiten angelaufen.
und zwar der übelsten sorte.
der schöne trail runter nach bleibach wurde plattgemacht.
teilstücke sind jetzt eine 2.50m  breite waldautobahn.


----------



## MarkusL (11. Februar 2011)

aufgehts schrieb:


> der schöne trail runter nach bleibach wurde plattgemacht.


Es ist nicht der gesamte Trail betroffen. Es handelt sich um die Passage von der Wolfsgrubenhütte bis zur nächsten Forststraßenüberquerung.
Schade ist es trotzdem. War ein schönes "flowiges" Stück. :-(
Der Rest hat vorhin trotzdem Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (11. Februar 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> forstarbeiten unterhalb des großen kandelfelsen ! Ab der zweiten forststraßenüberquerung dann aber frei und nur noch sporadisch schnee ! Präsi ist komplett frei ab thomashütte von der pyramide oben noch etwas schnee aber machbar !


Danke gute Info fürs Wochenende! Wie sieht der Wiesenhang zwischen Gummenhof und Gummenhütte aus? Kommt man da hoch, vom Schnee her?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (11. Februar 2011)

Auf der wiese liegt noch etwas Schnee , und den weg erkennt man kaum . Schieben ist hier die alternative ! Fallsde den Präsi ansteuern willst ist die bessere variante von der Hütte dann über den Josef Säger2 ! Sonst bekommt man schon noch nasse Füße !


----------



## MarkusL (12. Februar 2011)

Aktueller Lagebericht : Von Glottertal über Gummenhof bis zur Gummenhütte gehts, wenn auch sehr sehr mühsam auf dem weichen Boden. Josef Seger II hat noch Schneereste. Ab Thomashütte ist der Präsi.Thoma-Weg komplett frei und war heute sogar weitestgehend trocken!


----------



## bergling (13. Februar 2011)

Hi! 

war heut jemand am Schauinsland vom Stäpfelefelsen/Kohlerhau/Kybfelsen Weg "blaue Raute" fahren? 
Sind dort noch Sperrungen wegen Waldarbeiten? 

Und überhaupt: Schnee- und Matschlage Schauinsland? 

Danke für Tipps! 

bergling


----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. Februar 2011)

verflucht nochmal! Aufmem,ankeleweg am wöplinsberg liegen immernoch 2 bäume ! Wer hat ne k- säge und lust zu helfen? Zep 2008 ???


----------



## Zep2008 (15. Februar 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Zep 2008 ???



Sorry, habe mir ein anderes Projekt vorgenommen.
Der KHW zwischen Streckereck und Flaunser, das kleine paralell  verlaufende Wegle links an der Hütte vorbei ist auf die Forstautobahn  umgeleiten worden. Der Schwarzwaldverein hat keine Lust sich draum zu  kümmern.
Das werde ich mir mal in den nächsten Wochen vornehmen.
Hilfe jederzeit willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. Februar 2011)

schade ! Wär halt in ner std erledigt ! Und man könnte alle sprünge wieder voll anfahrn . Ja das ist schon ärgerlich das die biker den beliebten khk pflegen  und am leben erhalten müssen ! Wenns so weitergeht gibts bald keine trails mehr nur noch forstautobahnen !


----------



## Zep2008 (15. Februar 2011)

Genau, der Schwartwaldverein der für "unsere Trails" verantwortlich ist kommt halt in die Jahre. Immer weniger aktive Weglebetreuer.  
Da ist es doch nur richtig wenn wir das in die Hand nehmen. 
Ob es allerdings in meinem Fall gewünscht wird?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. Februar 2011)

sollten en eigenen thread machen ! Trailbaustellen oderso ! Warte ja nur drauf biss se aufm präsi mal wieder zuschlagen . Die momentanen forstarbeiten sind schon sehr nah drann ! Wie zb am luser ! Tja sollange biker als trailzerstörer gelten wird sich da kaum was ändern , egal wie viele biker diese nutzen !


----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. Februar 2011)

und ganz geschweige wie oft ich schon den vierburgenweg runter nach landeck frei geräumt habe , grausam !


----------



## Stefan72 (9. März 2011)

Kann mir ein Freiburger sagen ob die Wanderwege blaue und gelbe Raute vom Schauinsland Richtung Freiburg schon schneefrei und fahrbar sind? Oder gibt es gerade Waldarbeiten? Bei uns wird derzeit ganz schön gewütet.

Wie ist die Situation am Roßkopf? 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## don-guido (9. März 2011)

war vorgestern auf´m Rappeneck und ab 900HM kannst Du auf der Nordseite immer wieder mit Schneefeldern rechnen...aber downhill sehr gut fahrbar!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (9. März 2011)

rappeneck iss super zu fahrn ! Nur ganz oben noch schnee(nordhang halt) blaue raute iss frei nur gaaaanz oben noch etwas weiß aber trotzdem gut fahrbar ! Am stäblefelsen sollten die f-arbeiten beendet sein . Und die borderline iss schon seit wochen schneefrei !


----------

